# Name your favorite battle from 40k Fluff



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

What do you conside to the coolest, most inspiring engagemtn described in the 40k codexes, books and etc? The one that makes all war movies made to this date look like a silly schoolyard scrap?

To me it has to be the Siege of Terra. Crazed hordes of corruption battering down palaces and fortresses the size of continents, Primarchs staring each other down amidst the madness and giving no quarter while expecting none, Sanguinius doing the Balboa thing against a Daemon. Betserkers piling skulls higher than Kanye West's ego and roaring mongol marines leading raids into spaceports. 

I'm sure there are others, though. Put them here.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I like the battle for (dammit, forgot the name... that Craftworld). Anyway, it's when the Tyranids attacked a Craftworld and almost massacred all the Eldar, but then some Eldar jerk came in and stabbed the Hive Tyrant in the groin. For some odd reason, that was the only Hive Tyrant on the ship, so all the bugs had to leave. Then they tried to fly back to the hive, but the Eldar got them and killed their babies.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Istavan Masacre, last battle in Angron's Dominion of Fire.


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

The Siege of the Emperor's Palace. They don't come any bigger and more brutal than that.


----------



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

Ferrus Manus v. Fulgrim in _Fulgrim._ OK technically not a battle, but the backdrop of their duel was the Istvaan drop site massacre, and it was the first primarch v. primarch fight detailed in the Horus Heresy novels, and one that had not been explained or hinted out much in pre-existing fluff.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

istvaan dropsite massacre for me, bloody great battle, i like how it focuses on a large battle and as the battle is raging a much more private battle is going on between fulgrim and ferrus manus,


----------



## LordofFenris (Mar 10, 2010)

I liked the Attack on Prospero from the A Thousand Sons novel. I think it really showed the two sides style of combat, and it made me sympathize with the Thousand Sons.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

The battle for Macragge. Any battle where that many ultrasmurfs are killed is a good battle.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The battle of Damnos. What`s that Sicarius? Can`t handle one Necron Lord? Silly human!:laugh:


----------



## Garven Dreis (Oct 26, 2009)

Battle of (Can't remember), but it was Post-Heresy Alpha Legion v Ultramarines Legion, where Gulliman *allegedly* kill Alpharius, but then Alpha Legion remains combat effective and effectively defeats the Ultramarines.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Garven Dreis said:


> Battle of (Can't remember), but it was Post-Heresy Alpha Legion v Ultramarines Legion, where Gulliman *allegedly* kill Alpharius, but then Alpha Legion remains combat effective and effectively defeats the Ultramarines.


Battle of Eskrador.

And I would have to agree with you on that one, Alpharius finally proved his adaptable, devolved, and flexible Legion (and tactics) was superior to Guilliman's firm and rigid Legion.

Alpharius' and Guilliman's duel in my view was merely a ploy and extension of this test. With Alpharius' apparent death, the Alpha Legion still triumphed over the Ultramarines and Guilliman was forced to retreat.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

2nd Seige of Terra during the Age of Apostasy, loyalists vs loyalists is always bitterly enjoyable.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

For me I have to say the first battle for Armageddon. The sheer scale and sight of khornate rampage such as screaming skulls falling from the heavens as well as the badass battle between angron and the grey knights.

Also because it has the saddest ending possible.


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Battle of Eskrador.
> 
> And I would have to agree with you on that one, Alpharius finally proved his adaptable, devolved, and flexible Legion (and tactics) was superior to Guilliman's firm and rigid Legion.
> 
> Alpharius' and Guilliman's duel in my view was merely a ploy and extension of this test. With Alpharius' apparent death, the Alpha Legion still triumphed over the Ultramarines and Guilliman was forced to retreat.


You mean if it took place in the first place. No evidence apart from a suspicious account in the Ultramarines archive. And they think that the Alpha planted that.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Coder59 said:


> You mean if it took place in the first place. No evidence apart from a suspicious account in the Ultramarines archive. And they think that the Alpha planted that.


Indeed. But then again half the things we think we know may well be fabrications or half-truths. How far does the Alpha Legion's web of secrecy and misinformation truly stretch? And after all its not just the Alpha Legion trying to disrupt, misinform and hamper Imperial records and communications.

But that still doesn't stop the recorded Battle of Eskrador being my favourite battle in 40k


----------



## screenedwings (Mar 5, 2010)

siege of the palace! the codex metioned streets filled with bodies and blood :so_happy:


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

The Void battle in the beginning of sould hunter.

The exalted truly was a tactical guines he knew his ship as it was an appendage of his own body,

and Istivaan when after the virus bombs dropped it was so sad to see Loken die


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

The battle for Prospero.


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

Pretty much EVERY battle in the last chancers novels.


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Indeed. But then again half the things we think we know may well be fabrications or half-truths. How far does the Alpha Legion's web of secrecy and misinformation truly stretch? And after all its not just the Alpha Legion trying to disrupt, misinform and hamper Imperial records and communications.
> 
> But that still doesn't stop the recorded Battle of Eskrador being my favourite battle in 40k


Hell I wouldn't put anything past the Alpha Legion. For all we know they're manipulating the current UK general election and trying to stunt our will to resist with the new Doctor Who series!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

The 2nd Ed. Tyranids Codex Catachan Jungle Fighters defence one. Loved it when Mallion got Barbed Stranglered. And Commisar Randall, wounded but fighting to the last. Steps back to avoid a Scything Talon and whoops, brushes past a spore mine. Boom.

Midnight


----------



## General Disarray (Apr 28, 2010)

the iron cage, rogal dorn being humiliated by perturabo in 3 weeks of trench warfare hell after his boast that he "would dig Perturabo out of his hole and bring him back to Terra in an iron cage", 
the ultrasmurfs needing to come in and save the remains of the imperial fists and perturabo ascending to daemon hood with the sacrifice of the captured gene seed,


----------



## shmabadu (Oct 2, 2009)

The Battle of the Sepulchre, where the Ultramarines prevented the Eldar from obtaining a powerful artifact, and Marneus Calgar single-handedly brought down an Avatar of Khaine. All hail PapaSmurf.


----------



## Helvron (Jan 4, 2010)

Third War for Armageddon because it is still under siege by a very large force of Orks... dwarfing many of the major conflicts of the 40k universe.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah but orks are just squishy to any gun S4 or above.

I chose the first because not only could you imagine it cinematically (creatures of every soldiers worst nightmare and raining boiling blood from the skies etc..) but it also had one of the saddest endings with the forced labour of every non marine man who fought to defend armageddon..


----------



## shmabadu (Oct 2, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Yeah but orks are just squishy to any gun S4 or above.
> 
> I chose the first because not only could you imagine it cinematically (creatures of every soldiers worst nightmare and raining boiling blood from the skies etc..) but it also had one of the saddest endings with the forced labour of every non marine man who fought to defend armageddon..


Okay, this is something that confuses me. As said above after the First War for Armageddon the Imperial Guard forces are enslaved because they knew to much about Chaos and could tell others in the Imperium. Now I'm reading the first Gaunt's Ghost Omnibus and they seem to talk about Chaos like it's common knowledge. So what gives do people know about Chaos or not. Isn't Chaos the stuff of myth and legends in the Imperium, but the Tanith regiment clearly knows it's real and there was never a moment in the story where they were sat down and told "Hey remember those ghost stories you were told growing up, yeah they're real so get ready to fight them." Is this inconsistency explained later or no?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

In regards to the Tanith, their knowledge of Chaos is more of it being the 'ancient enemy' rather than the specifics, whereas the troopers in the 1st War for Armageddon were exposed to the inner workings of Chaos in all it's corrupting hideousness.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

siege of the palace for the win


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I change my contribution to the Iron Cage incident. Walls made of Custard Marines, with individual Custard Marines hiding behind them. Eventually the Holy Custard Men get inside, just to become more, well, more holy.

Midnight.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

First Battle of Armaggedon - I'm a Space Wolf Player and I love the bit where Ulrik defends his fallen Wolf Lord and later on declines the Wolf Lord position. Also I love the bit where The Grey Knights appear . 

-Bane of Kings


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Fall of Malvolion.

Entire death of a chapter in 39 minutes exactly. Plus they die a LOT more heroically than OMG dude... you forgot to set the targeter on that missile and its coming back!


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Inquisitor Malaclypse said:


> Ferrus Manus v. Fulgrim in _Fulgrim._ OK technically not a battle, but the backdrop of their duel was the Istvaan drop site massacre, and it was the first primarch v. primarch fight detailed in the Horus Heresy novels, and one that had not been explained or hinted out much in pre-existing fluff.





Stephen_Newman said:


> For me I have to say the first battle for Armageddon. The sheer scale and sight of khornate rampage such as screaming skulls falling from the heavens as well as the badass battle between angron and the grey knights.
> 
> Also because it has the saddest ending possible.





General Disarray said:


> the iron cage, rogal dorn being humiliated by perturabo in 3 weeks of trench warfare hell after his boast that he "would dig Perturabo out of his hole and bring him back to Terra in an iron cage",
> the ultrasmurfs needing to come in and save the remains of the imperial fists and perturabo ascending to daemon hood with the sacrifice of the captured gene seed,


I enjoyed all these Battles. 

I chose Storm of Iron as my Fav. The final Siege had The Titans tearing through eachother, the Death of Dies Irae, the Avtatar of Khorn Blood Storm, Honsous Possession, Follix bringing down a Titan, the destruction of the Daemon Siege Engines, The Nuke that blew half the IWs to ashes, and the Warsmiths rise to Daemon Hood. 

Just awsome.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Ooh! Another one! 

War in Heaven, Khaine vs Nightbringer in a duel while a hundred eldar die in the background! 

That fight is the reason the eldar are such pansies and die now, instead of being immortal like they were! Also, two pissed off gods, that`s gotta be a fun fight to watch...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Hmm very hard choice. Including personal battles in this i'd say my favourites are.

Malcharion the War-Sage versus Raguel the Sufferer: Two dreadnoughts tearing at each other is quite awesome, but the fact that these two fought 10,000 years ago and have come back in Dreadnought form to finish it is very epic. Seeing them fight at Terra, as everyone around them did, would have been awesome.

Battle for Terra: The ultimate conflict of Warhammer 40,000. The battle that decided it all. Hordes of Traitor Marines assaulting the Golden Palace while the loyalists hold their ground and sell their lives dearly. Sanguinius breaking the back of a Bloodthirster across his knees, the Blood Angels falling to the Black Rage and making even the Berzerkers of Khorne flee in terror. The siege engines of the Iron Warriors against the defences of the Imperial Fists. Dies Irae smashing down the walls of the Palace and Traitor Marines pouring through the gap only to meet their ends at Sanguinius' blade and Rogal Dorn's hammer. Kharn the Betrayer hacking his way through the enemy until he meets his second but not last ending.

And finally the ultimate duel. Horus vs The Emperor. The climatic battle of the Heresy, and the duel to end all duels. The sacrifice of the Custodes to save the Emperor and the Emperor's final strike against Horus.

The Battle for Terra is definitely my favourite so far. Although we'll see if something can surpass it for me.


----------



## pariha (Dec 1, 2009)

i like the battle for new ryne city to save the crimson fists chapter (the misle bit was a epic fail) but kantor and the "remnant" crimson fists defending one city against a system wide WAAAGH!, then to top that he and the chapter hunted down and destroyed most of the orks on the planet. 

so.. the battle for new ryne is my favorate by far, but the defence of macaregge is close second.

oh... and one of my own, lol, kantor vs bjorn fellhand, after kantor was slaped to his last wound by the dreadnought hero of the space wolves he got his attacks back, rolled a 6 to hit, a 6 to pen (with his power fist) and then another 6 to expload the space wolf dred into tiny peices. it was the turning point in the game


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Going to be really random here and say one of my favs was when Ahriman went to reclaim the anathma of Killimakus from a temple. Not a big battle and only gets a couple of lines but it says soo much about his character. 

This would be followed by the battle of Tartarus in DoW 1, mainly because of the characters of Gabriel, Isador, Sindri, Baal and Toth.

Prospero was Tragic and emotional, but we lost too badily!


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Space Wolves Take on Prospero = EPIC WIN
or Luna Wolves verse the 'Emperor'


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I'd love to see the battle where the Invaders Chapter boards and destroys Craftworld Idharae and then when Craftworld Alaitoc assualts their omeworld driving the Invaders out. That would be a cool set of battles to read about.


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

Battle of Terra somewhat predictably, the look on the traitor's faces when they realised Horus had thrown it all away just when they'd almost won must have been hilarious right before the beserk BAs cut them a new $%^hole.

Battle of Prospero, with the overconfident Space Puppies and Custodes (I wonder if they like to eat Rhubarb :grin getting their bottoms handed to them by the "weakling" Thousand Sons. Unfortunately the doggies won in the end but hey :grin:

The Istvaan battles, but specifically the battles in Raven's flight

The battle in the Scouring where the Raven Guard brought their mutated warriors to help the Space Puppies completely own the Iron Warriors.

The Ultrasmurfs owning the Word Bearers at Calth despite the WBs having every advantage at the beginning of the battle. Just how stupid and a rubbish commander must Kor Phaeron have been to lose that battle despite achieving complete surprise and destroying a lot of the Ultra's fleet in the opening salvo. I'm surprised someone didn't kill him for that failure.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Barnster said:


> Prospero was Tragic and emotional, but we lost too badily!


Oh yeah i'd forgotten about Prospero. That is definitely my favourite battle in 40k. The Thousand Sons tearing the Space Wolves, Sisters of Silence and Adeptus Custodes apart with psychic powers and a Warlord Titan thats shoots fire.

Plus every Thousand Son who died, named characters, died awesome deaths. Phael Toron exploding like a warhead, Khalophis burnt alive as his tower exploded, and Phosis T'kar allowing Constantin Valdor to pierce his heart after he realizes what he has become.


----------



## RAM21201 (May 8, 2009)

I'm with the battles from Dark Apostle and Dark Creed. I mean they reall make you feel like your theyre. Plus who doesnt like massed slaughter once in a while.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

my fav is in the Imperial Munitorum manual On Respero's World 2 Imperial Armies misstook eachother for enemies because they were from diffrent worlds


----------



## Platypus5 (Apr 7, 2010)

My favorite battles were the Taros Campaign and the Ultramarines battle against Behemoth. Both of them reflect the sort of things I like.

The first represents in my opinion the importance and value that Gue'vesa have for the Tau (Without the former PDF members, the Tau couldn't have won that conflict.) As a big Tau fan, it makes me happy to see that my species would be important in their empire.

The latter shows a prominant space marine realizing that the best way to fight the Tyranids is to adapt along with them. "The Codex Astartes was written for the Space Marines, the Space Marines were not created for the Codex Astartes," said Marneus Calgar, leader of the Ultramarines. With those words, he put a halt to Behemoth.


----------



## Goldsmack (May 16, 2010)

My favorite would have to be Operation Comet, The battle for Hydro-processing plant 23-30 from the Taros campaign. Even though the 23rd Elysian Drop Troop Regiment was slaughtered :shok:. Revenge will come swiftly for the Tau!


----------



## Mizr (May 2, 2010)

Definitely Istvan III. The final battle of Tarik Torgadden and Garviel Loken vs Horus Aximand and Abaddon was brilliant, as well as Lucius's fall to Chaos.


----------



## Sir Whittaker (Jun 25, 2009)

The Iron Cage. 

Though not an Iron Warrior, I respect my dark brother's seige warfare, and enjoyed what a fool they showed that loyalist Dorn to be, mwah ha ha ha ha haaaaaaa...


----------



## Platypus5 (Apr 7, 2010)

Goldsmack said:


> My favorite would have to be Operation Comet, The battle for Hydro-processing plant 23-30 from the Taros campaign. Even though the 23rd Elysian Drop Troop Regiment was slaughtered :shok:. Revenge will come swiftly for the Tau!


My imperial friend, the humans on the world wanted to join the Tau Empire. It was THEIR hands who defeated the 23rd. Without them, the Tau would have lost.

Don't get angry at the Tau. Get angry at us. We Gue'vesa don't regret our decision.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

SIEGE OF TERRA

no other battle has been as huge or so full of consquences as that


----------



## popeyethesailor (Jun 28, 2010)

burning of prospero 2 legions going at it across a world that was beautiful on fire and at the front the BAMFist of the BAMF Russ breaking Magnus in half


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Siege of Prospero is probably my favourite. Also, a couple of the battles on Mars
during the Horus Heresy were pretty badass. Loved the fight between Legio Mortis and Legio Tempestus where Tempestus were heavily outgunned but still pretty much took almost all Legio Mortis's titans with them.
One a smaller scale, I liked the skirmish between the Crimson Fists ans Soul Drinkers
in the third Sould Drinkers novel (librarian duels are awesome). Laughed my ass of when they stole the Crimson Fists' company banner.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I agree on the Battle of prospero, epic ironic and tragic. A thousand sons really shows that fact and is a spectacular book.

Other battles, the damocles crusade, i just think it was great


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

No contest, the siege of the Imperial Palace, it would make "Save Pvt. Ryan" look like something made by a 5 years old, so no contest...


----------

